# I&D of Hordeolum



## rachell1976 (Oct 4, 2011)

What is more appropriate for an I&D of a Hordeolum? 67700 or 10060?

thanks.


----------



## AmandaF (Oct 10, 2011)

I would definitely say 67700 if of the eyelid (stated as a diagnosis to use for procedure in the coding companion 2011).  Anywhere else I would look in that specific body region for I&D.


----------

